# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  درخواست اسكريپت براي rar و unrar كردن روي هاست

## amirniknam

با سلام
من احتياج به اسكريپتي دارم كه فايلهامو روي هاستم بتونه rar و unrar كنه ترجيحا با perl باشه البته ميدونم پشتيباني از پسورد كار مشكليه اما اگر اين ويژگي رو هم داشته باشه عالي ميشه
با تشكر

----------

